# My 2004 Xterra shakes when I am fully stopped???



## jimbo87 (Nov 28, 2016)

Hello so I have a 2004 Nissan Xterra 3.5L V6 engine. it has 330,000 miles and still runs perfect! However, lately it started shaking when I am stopped at a red-light or at a stop sign. It vibrates enough to be noticeable! Also my check engine light comes on whenever it happens. So when i took it in it gave me the "PO430" code which has something to do with a catalytic converter. Someone else told me it might be my idle. Is it fixable? how much? what else it could be?
Thank you all!

:|


----------



## Car guy (Mar 31, 2016)

Check your motor mounts. See if any are cracked through or torn.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I think you mean 3.3L? The Xterra never had the 3.5L. The P0430 is a catalyst efficiency code, which is determined by the ECM by monitoring the frequency of lean-rich cycles of the upstream and downstream oxygen sensors on their respective banks. P0430 is bank 2, which would be the left, or driver's side engine bank. Many times, this would mean the bank 2, upstream catalytic converter had become inefficient and needs to be replaced. However, with the engine not running correctly, I would hold off on this assumption, fix the problem, erase the codes and see if that P0430 code returns. More information about P0430 can be found at this link:

http://www.autocodes.com/p0430_nissan.html

Without knowing more about your vehicle, it's impossible to tell you what it is and what it will cost to fix. You should always start with the basics, like spark plug condition and proper type, as well as the rest of the ignition system components. Dirty fuel injectors have been an issue on these engines and there was a TSB released instructing to use a professional fuel injection cleaning system (like the ones by 3M or BG products the use an air pressurized container of solvent which the engine runs on to clean the fuel rail and injectors). I have heard of a few bad intake manifold gaskets on these engines, which would cause a lean condition and rough idle, which wouldn't be a surprise on an engine with such high mileage. A timing belt that has jumped a tooth could cause similar issues; the belt should be replaced every 105,000 miles or 6 years and a compression test could indicate if this is an issue. Low fuel pressure would cause a poor idle, but I doubt that it's the issue if you don't have off-idle performance issues.


----------

